# Makeup on a black person



## Beauty Mark (Sep 13, 2006)

One of my friends is black (her skin is probably the darkest shade of brown you can be without actually being black), and I've had some success in helping her do her makeup. I always struggle a little with making eyeshadow/liner show up (especially liner.) I can't help to find a good natural shade of lipstick in my collection. Any suggestions?


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 13, 2006)

Yes, you can check the favorites for darker skin tones thread too, there are some good suggestions.
Im the darkest color MAC makes and I like Spite l/g, Lust l/g; Pop Mode; and Sinnamon.
For eyeshadows to get them to "pop" on her use shadesticks. They are the best things in the world! I use them all the time. And a good base like Tan Ray paint will help colors show up on her as well.
Oh and for liner I like the fluidline I have Blacktrack and it shows up on me fine. The other colors in the fluidelines should look nice on her as well.
 You might wants to try Smolder eyekohl, only use browns on her if it is on top of eyeshadow otherwise it will just blend in with her skin.

She'll be addicted soon enough


----------



## OnaFyre (Sep 14, 2006)

Paints are great for bases. Particularly Bamboom, which is the darkest one. Shadesticks have never worked for me, so I prefer paints. For lips, there are many options that depend on how she wants to look. There is a difference between neutral and natural because it most cases natural tends to be more pink so don't get hung up on brown tones. My "natural" lip is chestnut or 80% and VGV. My "neutral" lip is chestnut and something brown toned... There is an extended discussion on this issue in the "Favorite Colors for Dark Skin Tones" thread.


----------



## crashandburn (Sep 23, 2006)

Try Sophisto for the l/s. It never fails me.


----------



## L281173 (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 
_One of my friends is black (her skin is probably the darkest shade of brown you can be without actually being black), and I've had some success in helping her do her makeup. I always struggle a little with making eyeshadow/liner show up (especially liner.) I can't help to find a good natural shade of lipstick in my collection. Any suggestions?_

 

I am very fond of the Astarte Cosmetics Line (www.astartecosmetics.com) and the Mattesse Cosmetics Line sold at www.rickys-nyc.com

Some great lipcolors I use by Astarte are

#31 - Bad Girl Red
#17- Godiva
Rare Rubies Lip Lacquer

Mattesse Cosmetics has many eye and lip colors that I use also.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Sep 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L281173* 
_I am very fond of the Astarte Cosmetics Line (www.astartecosmetics.com) and the Mattesse Cosmetics Line sold at www.rickys-nyc.com

Some great lipcolors I use by Astarte are

#31 - Bad Girl Red
#17- Godiva
Rare Rubies Lip Lacquer

Mattesse Cosmetics has many eye and lip colors that I use also.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Have you tried there foundations? I been wanting to try them? Do they give samples?


----------



## L281173 (Oct 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bootyliciousx* 

 
_Have you tried there foundations? I been wanting to try them? Do they give samples?_

 
I use astarte's foundation in Vespera 3 and their powder in Vespera.  I don't know if they give samples but you could call the 1-866 number on their website.


----------



## saj20052006 (Oct 20, 2006)

*Women of Color*

Paints and Fluidliners are great as bases on the eyes.  Neutral lips that are pretty are:

Chestnut plus Viva Glam V
Chesnut plus Sinnamon
Chestnut plus Garden
Chestnut with Photo Lipstick

Also just try Chesnut with a clear gloss.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Oct 22, 2006)

Try Mianli, Loreal Hip cosmetics and Mac .


----------

